# Comparing CPU-GPU combos for Gaming



## rezurect007 (May 28, 2012)

I trying to decide between which CPU-GPU combo i should go for:

Asus K53SC
Core i5 2430m
NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M 2 GB DDR3
4 GB DDR3 RAM

Dell Inspiron 14R (N4110)
Core i5-2450M
AMD Radeon HD 7450M - 1GB
4GB DDR3 RAM

HP Dv6-6155tx
Intel Core i5 2430M
Radeon HD 6490M 1 GB DDR5
4GB DDR3 RAM

HP G6-2008TX
Intel Core i3 2350M
Radeon HD 7670M 2GB DDR3
4GB DDR3 RAM


Which combo has a performance advantage in Gaming.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2012)

HP G6-2008TX
Intel Core i3 2350M
*Radeon HD 7670M*
4GB DDR3

^^^ this one is much faster than the others for gaming.


----------



## rezurect007 (May 28, 2012)

ico said:


> HP G6-2008TX
> Intel Core i3 2350M
> *Radeon HD 7670M*
> 4GB DDR3
> ...



Damn, the i3 over all the other i5s.
Well other than gaming , i wont be running any CPU hungry apps. Just Basic office siutes, VLC, Browsers.


----------



## ico (May 28, 2012)

rezurect007 said:


> Damn, the i3 over all the other i5s ???


Difference between i3-2350M and i5-2410M is only ~>10% on average. That's all. Between i3-2350M and i5-2450M, ~>15%.

Gaming performance is primarily decided by the GPU.

HD 7670M owns every GPU you mentioned.


----------



## rezurect007 (May 28, 2012)

^Thank you for clearing that up.


Radeon HD 7670M vs AMD Radeon HD 6730M and a 
NVIDIA GeForce 630m vs 540m?

Couldnt find the models on anandtech or tomshardware GPU benchmark list.
Could you please share links.


----------

